# group frog opinions, pros/cons



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

this month i'll be getting a 90gallon (48"x18"x24") w,d,h. from cascade vivarium builders.

the question is, what would be a good frog to keep in a group for a display tank that will be in my living room? im aware of a few species that would be good in groups but i guess i'm looking for some pro/cons from people who have group frogs. i have 8 tincs and a bunch of tree frogs.

i'm a leaning towards the dendrobates way a little. but thats why im here. i want to see what my options are in different angles.

thanks guys


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Leucs are an amazing frog... good in groups. 
They do have a louder call though. Most find it beautiful.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I honestly love my terribilis. I have 4 in a 40 gallon and they use every. inch. of the tank. I have never witnessed aggression issues (almost 2 years old).


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

My cousin has a few luecs, and they are really cool. does that cover all morphs of luecs? I'm a huge fan of the banded luecs


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

I have to second the leucs.....they are out all the time, their call is great, and they can do well in groups. I have heard that the bandeds are a little shy, but they seem pretty cool (though I prefer the patterns that "standards" develop).


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm with the leucs all the way


----------



## MidnightFruitPunch92 (Jun 26, 2011)

Leucs  I'm getting some soon too. There calls won my heart


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

MidnightFruitPunch92 said:


> Leucs  I'm getting some soon too. There calls won my heart


Just be ready to have a froggy alarm-clock! I try to sleep in a little bit since I only have one class this summer but my adult male thinks its his job to wake me up at 7:45 every day. It's a great way to wake up though


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Lol froggy alarm clock. I work midnight-8:30am. I'm very pleased to have a door on my frogroom  but my treefrogs call all night while I'm gone lol luckily my gf enjoys it.

Back to the luecs, will they take advantage of the upper area of the tank like my tincs do? This sucker is going to be 2 foot tall haha


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Mine climb quite a bit, so they should utilize almost all of the tank.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Leucs. Bandeds or standards, just don't mix the two.

Terribilis are awesome.

Don't put your tincs in this tank. Don't put your treefrogs in this tank if you plan on putting a dart in this tank


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Ok cool. Would they appreciate a stream and pool? I want to create a small water spring at one end and have it stream all the way to the opposite end of the viv In a S bend fashion into a pool. 

So now I'm at the point of auratus or luecs. Not sure which morph of either of them.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Leucs. Bandeds or standards, just don't mix the two.
> 
> Terribilis are awesome.
> 
> Don't put your tincs in this tank. Don't put your treefrogs in this tank if you plan on putting a dart in this tank



What makes you think I would do that? Lol wise guy


----------



## Peekskillfrogger (Jul 10, 2011)

Ive heard that some of the thumbs do well in groups. I dont have experience keeping them yet, but ive been looking into the same thing you are for a 65 gal im setting up. Im probably gonna go with a small group of imitators.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Grrrit said:


> What makes you think I would do that? Lol wise guy


I don't think you would do that. But I don't know if you wouldn't do that... in a situation like that (and when I don't know quite how much experience you have) I figure it's best to cover my bases....

Leucs and auratus don't really benefit from a stream or pool. That doesn't necessarily mean you can't do one, but if you do choose to create a water feature this will detract from the total amount of living space you're providing them. 



Peekskillfrogger said:


> Ive heard that some of the thumbs do well in groups. I dont have experience keeping them yet, but ive been looking into the same thing you are for a 65 gal im setting up. Im probably gonna go with a small group of imitators.


There are thumbnails that do well in groups. There is plenty of anecdotal evidence to suggest that imitators do well in groups, however, I would advise against it. Imitators exhibit monogamous tendencies, as discussed in “A Key Ecological Trait Drove the Evolution of Biparental Care and Monogamy in an Amphbian” by Jason Lee Brown, Victor Morales, and Kyle Summers. I personally think it's best to keep imitators in pairs.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

I was just yanking your chain. But it would be a narrow stream that opens up at the pool. I want to find some perfect roots or fabricate a deadfall theme and lay branches against the back drop and some across the stream. Eventually they will all full in with moss and creeping fig.


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Have you considered Ameerga? They do great in groups.


----------



## Grrrit (May 30, 2011)

Jeff R said:


> Have you considered Ameerga? They do great in groups.


I have. I'm leaning towards blue/bronze auratus. I have a friends with a group of 9, 9 month old sub adults that need a home. So I'm probably going to take 4-5 of them.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Grrrit said:


> I have. I'm leaning towards blue/bronze auratus. I have a friends with a group of 9, 9 month old sub adults that need a home. So I'm probably going to take 4-5 of them.


Sounds sweet!

But your next tank is gonna be Leucs, right? They have the most fascinating patterns I've ever seen, and I adore my male Leuc's call. I also get to listen to my I.imitator calling over my right shoulder and my Cayo Nancy down at the other end of the room. It's a wonderful lil symphony. Those ittytbitties can crank out some tunes, alright ~

k


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Vents could be an option if you like the look of them... I'm a loner.... I didn't get luecs for my first frogs. Go anthonyi's!!! lol


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rio Salidia "Tricolors" do great in groups. You just have to have a water area if you plan to breed them. They are beautiful, colorful, and will use the floor space to the maximum.


----------



## momkris (Jul 27, 2011)

The leucs will climb pretty often. Also auratus are good group frogs. I have 4 in a 55 and they are always out to see and climbing.


----------

